# Wahoo - Destin 4 miles out



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Quick report from Destin this past Thursday. A friend of mine came in from Tallahassee and we trolled dusters and cigs out of the pass around 7am. Before we were 5 miles out we lost 1 king, had one in the boat, hooked up again and it was fighting harder this time, my buddy hooked up too, when I see his wahoo skip across the water I knew I had one too. I wasn't prepared to get mine in the boat and it got off while I was trying to get the gaff. We gaffed his though! Next day missed a couple kings and only had a small dolphin in the boat after hours of trolling. Still, wahoo and dolphin within 5 miles of the pass? This is looking like a great summer for fishing!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Good post:thumbup: You are correct hopefully this will be a great fishing season and NO HURRICANES! :yes:


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice weehoo haha


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice lil snake! Congrats!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice fish...what are the legal limits on these? thanks.


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the limit is 2 per person, no size limits


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

great post


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice. Those small ones are real works of art.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

We had a wahoo follow in last Fri. within 7 miles of the beach.....hung around for a few minutes watching us fools throw everything in the boat for him.... didn't bite....... decided to leave us.....


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

My buddy caught one less than 2 miles off the beach on his kayak the other day, they are here for sure


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty fish


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That would make my season!!! Nice catch. I had no idea they came in that close!!!


----------



## JMT (May 29, 2013)

How deep was the water you were in and what kind of color and clarity?


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

After catching many O stud fish including a 90 plus pound wahoo, a 40 pound gag, and a 20 pound red, I'm convinced we need slot limits. None of those big azz fish are that good. They are tough. I'm convinced these azz hats at NOAA are clueless.


----------



## Landman (Oct 4, 2007)

great catch!! That's what we need more F'ing reg.....good call


----------

